# Need to work in Abu Dhabi but want to be close to Dubai



## nittennair (May 19, 2014)

I have been offered a really good job in AUH and will need to move there soon. Unfortunately I have all my family and friends in Dubai and need to be close to them as well. Also with my wife pregnant and her doctor in DIP I cannot afford to stay in AUH city either.

I need to look for a place that is midway between AUH and DXB with all basic amenities so that I will not have to compromise work of family and vice versa. I also would prefer to be somewhere within AUH border so that I can receive benefits of AUH employees. Eg. Higher housing allowance.

Could someone let me know of good communities that would be perfect in these regards. I am looking for a 2 BHK or a townhouse. 

Thank you in advance.

Nitten Nair


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Your only option is Al Ghadeer. It's on the AD side of the border. There is nothing else between Discovery Gardens and Yas Island that's feasible for non-Emiratis. 



nittennair said:


> I have been offered a really good job in AUH and will need to move there soon. Unfortunately I have all my family and friends in Dubai and need to be close to them as well. Also with my wife pregnant and her doctor in DIP I cannot afford to stay in AUH city either.
> 
> I need to look for a place that is midway between AUH and DXB with all basic amenities so that I will not have to compromise work of family and vice versa. I also would prefer to be somewhere within AUH border so that I can receive benefits of AUH employees. Eg. Higher housing allowance.
> 
> ...


----------



## nittennair (May 19, 2014)

TallyHo said:


> Your only option is Al Ghadeer. It's on the AD side of the border. There is nothing else between Discovery Gardens and Yas Island that's feasible for non-Emiratis.


Thank you.

How are the amenities there in terms of grocery stores and restaurants that deliver?


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

There's nothing.

You are in the middle of nowhere. Ibn Battuta is probably a good 25 minutes away and that's your nearest shopping area.



nittennair said:


> Thank you.
> 
> How are the amenities there in terms of grocery stores and restaurants that deliver?


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Isn't there some rule that certain jobs (governmental etc.) require you to be resident in Abu Dhabi - this you should check into.


----------



## dogmeat (Dec 10, 2015)

Al Raha Beach


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Went through this dilemma a year back

Here are your options

Closer to Dubai - 

1) Ghadeer: 20 minutes from Bin Batuta mall, 30 minutes from Dubai mall and 35 minutes from Yas Mall in Abu Dhabi

2) Jebel Ali Badrah "waterfront": 10 minutes from Bin Batuta, 40 minutes from Yas Mall

3) Discovery Gardens/Furjan; you are in Dubai and Abu Dhabi is less than an hours drive

Closer to Abu Dhabi

1) Hydra in Shahama, never heard good reviews, but only 35 minutes from Bin Batuta, and nto as pricey as central abu dhabi

2)


----------



## nittennair (May 19, 2014)

I think so far Al Ghadeer is the best option. But if basic amenities are not available nearby like groceries it would not be worth it.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

nittennair said:


> I think so far Al Ghadeer is the best option. But if basic amenities are not available nearby like groceries it would not be worth it.


Why don't you go and have a look? You say all your friends and family are in Dubai, wouldn't have thought it difficult.

On the upside there is an Emiraat station near.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

I have friends who work for companies that insist they live in AD - as per the rules for certain companies. Their only option is Al Ghadeer, so that's where they stay. Otherwise you might just have to bite the bullet and go more centrally in to Abu Dhabi.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

some people I know have an apartment/ villa in Dubai and a studio in Abu Dhabi (since they needed to have an AD residence to claim the housing allowance). They have sublet these studios.


----------

